# News ausblenden bei 3.0.3



## stefanw (24. Nov. 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem nun auch unser wichtigster Server mit 3.0.3 ausgestattet ist habe ich mich als Kunde angemeldet und diese News gesehen, auf dem Home Tab. Muss das sein? Wir haben einige Kunden die noch nicht mal Englisch können. Desweiteren können die meisten mit diesen News nichts anfangen. Ich würds ja verstehen wenn man die als Admin sieht, aber bei den Kunden versteh ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht.

SW


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was Du da für ein Problem hast. Die News sind doch voll konfigurierbar über die interface settings und Du kannst Dort Deine eigenen Unternehmens-News als atom feed einblenden.


----------



## stefanw (25. Nov. 2010)

Sorry, das hatte ich nicht gewusst. Vielen Dank


----------



## kaschig (1. Dez. 2010)

*Konnte man es wissen?*

Moin,

nichts für ungut (denn es ist natürlich schon etwas seltsam bei einer so ausgereiften und dann noch "freien" Software Features oder Verhalten anzumeckern) - aber das erinnert mich bedauerlicherweise daran was wir selber hin und wieder mit unseren Kunden tun (und dafür eines auf den Deckel bekommen): da wird etwas im Frontend (für die Kunden unserer Kunden) geändert und unsere Kunden erfahren es nicht von uns (Systemhaus/Softwareentwicklung), sondern von ihren irritierten Kunden.

Ich hatte das Changelog auf 3.0.3 sowie die Notice "ISPConfig 3.0.3 released" hier im Forum mal durchgeblättert und keinen Hinweis auf dieses neue Feature gefunden.

Das ist ja grundsätzlich auch sehr nett - aber es ist doch eine unschöne Überraschung da so "unvermittelt" drauf gestolpert zu werden.

Oder hab ich die Info im Changelog übersehen? Wenn nein - wäre es dann bitte möglich auch neue Features dort zu listen wenn sie nicht von außen angefragt wurden?

Grüße und Danke fürs Gehör 
Chris


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2010)

Steht doch im changelog drin, daß das Dashboard Modul hinzugefügt wurde:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=951


----------



## kaschig (2. Dez. 2010)

*Tjaja *

Genau das hatte ich ja befürchtet - dass ich es einfach übersehen habe. Insofern: sorry! Muss ich wohl doch wieder aufmerksamer lesen.

Kurz noch eine Folgefrage: wäre bei etwas derartigem nicht vorstellbar einen Default so zu setzen, dass ein Verhalten da ist wie zuvor und man eben explizit neue Features aktivieren muss wenn man sie haben möchte?

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2010)

> Kurz noch eine Folgefrage: wäre bei etwas derartigem nicht vorstellbar einen Default so zu setzen, dass ein Verhalten da ist wie zuvor und man eben explizit neue Features aktivieren muss wenn man sie haben möchte?


Das Dashboard Modul wird ja auch nicht nach dem update automatisch aktiviert. Kein Bestandskunde sieht es wenn Du es nicht für ihn aktivierst, es ist lediglich bei den Defaults für neue Kunden mit drin.


----------

